# Taping your babies' ears down



## mBLACK

I had to make a thread about this because I'm so confused. This happened to my uncle, his mother taped his ears down when he was a baby so they wouldn't stick out when he grew older. Is this mean? I know I will love my son if he's born with 3 eyes and two mouths or if his ears are so big he can fly with them, but in reality, other kids won't. If he's born with large ears and gets teased about them well.. It kills me to think of my son ever being teased or feeling lonely, and this will affect him for the rest of his life.
Not sure where to post this so I posted it in both the third tri and pregnancy club. Also, if I do tape his ears down how will I explain to him that he is perfect as he is when I changed something about him? But I heard one of my best friends getting teased about her ears and I can't bear the thought of kids being so mean to him. They would call her dumbo ears as a nickname, and tell her she should fly away with her huge ears. Lets face facts; kids can be MEAN. What do you girls think?


----------



## Jenelle

Honestly I would never even consider it an option. My sons ears are.... we'll just say generous in size, just like his daddy lol, but I looove them just the way they are. Besides kids can be cruel, they will find something to tease anyone about, and if its not their ears it will be something else.


----------



## brownhairedmom

I've never heard of this. I don't think I'd do it though. Kids are mean, and they will always find something to tease someone about. Too short, too tall, too skinny, too fat, too dark, too light, red hair, blonde hair, big nose, small nose, big ears, little ears, glasses...it'll probably happen anyway, as sick as that is.

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Starling

It doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## dizzy65

it doesnt seem right like i think it is cruel... just my opinion.... But they are right that they will always find some reason to bug...


----------



## mBLACK

It didn't really seem right to me either but I asked my uncle if he thought that it was mean of his mother to do that and he said no he was greatful for it, probably made life alot easier.. damnit it's all so confusing.:hissy:


----------



## sonny

My mum was on about this the other day and i thought she was joking lol

She said if my LO has big ears then put a hat on for the first few days lol to keep them in :rofl:
Im not fussed though lol


----------



## polo_princess

Oh my do people even still do that kind of thing?


----------



## tinkerbelll

does it even work?? my sons ears are small but stick out due to the shape of them so im not sure how taping them down would of changed this.....


----------



## Mervs Mum

:shock: No way.


----------



## Ema

I wouldnt consider doing this at all.....XX


----------



## 6lilpigs

tinkerbelll said:


> does it even work?? my sons ears are small but stick out due to the shape of them so im not sure how taping them down would of changed this.....

I agree, I doubt this would even work or else when we go to sleep at night if we favour one side then one of our ears would stick out further than the other surely!


----------



## Neecee

polo_princess said:


> Oh my do people even still do that kind of thing?

Yep. Right along with binding their feet and bandaging their heads.


----------



## orange-sox

That's bizarre to say the least, I would love my child no matter what they looked like...


----------



## AppleBlossom

That's a bit mean! My LO will probably have ears that stick out as OH had them as a child and had plastic surgery on them. I think they look quite cute on kids! And if she does have them and when she's older wants them pinned back for any reason then she can, but it would be her decision.


----------



## marley2580

You're much better teaching your child how to deal with other kids teasing and bullying, then trying to remove every cause of the teasing.


----------



## Blah11

Um no i wouldn't. There's operations you can get to pin their ears back and I'd allow my child to get that done when it was old enough to make the decision for him or herself.


----------



## Shri

I reckon you might feel differently when your baby arrives - in that you will know what feels right for YOU and your baby. Besides your baby might not have ears like your uncle and even if it does, they will be absolutely perfect and cute to you! I understand your concerns but I think it is a more general motherhood concern about how to protect your child from the mercilessness of other children rather than about binding ears. 

I personally wouldn't do it, not only because it seems so harsh on such a tender new little body, but because when babies are born their cartilage is different - I would be worried about causing more harm while the cartilage is still so soft and forming. Besides it takes a few months for their skull to settle into shape and that might effect the position of the ears. 

i'd say, let the ears be free and pure as nature intended while the baby is a baby - if there looks to be something that might be troubling for the child, then it can be dealt with later on, and much safer.


----------



## mBLACK

Well that's true, if he does think his ears are too large then HE can get them fixed himself. Apparently it does work you can tell on my uncle where she had put the tape on. I'll just let him be himself and if he wants to change then so be it but not till he's older.


----------



## Jo

I wouldn't do this myself, i find it rather odd to say the least

One thing i would say tough about your uncle, is that the taping might not have made them less sticky out, he may just have grown into them naturally if you see what i mean

i don't know how you would know if it had worked if the ears are taped as a precaution to them getting big and sticky out


----------



## Gabi

No man. Shame!

My little girl is perfect just the way she is. Wouldn't change a thing.

Besides. Lots of babies come out with their ears sticking out when they come out the natural way. Coming through the birth canal does some serious shape changing. Well so I've seen and been told.


----------



## nikky0907

No,I don't think I would do it...

I mean kids will tease always,nobody is perfect,everybody has something that the other kids will tease about.
And I really don't want to send that message to my daughter. I know my mother always tought me that looks are whats important and I believed her all my life,I worried so much about looks.

Plus I really don't think that you'll even eant to do it to your son.When you see him he'll be so perfect to you.
Love is not loving a perfect person it's seeing an imperfect person perfectly...so I strongly believe that thats how you'll see him. xxx


----------



## ella170

it really depends on the baby...if its ears stick out when its older then they might not care, but if my ears stuck out i personally would be thanking my mum if she had them taped back when i was a baby. i think i would leave it and let baby make its own decisions when its grown up though


----------



## mBLACK

ella170 said:


> it really depends on the baby...if its ears stick out when its older then they might not care, but if my ears stuck out i personally would be thanking my mum if she had them taped back when i was a baby. i think i would leave it and let baby make its own decisions when its grown up though

That's why I was wondering. I'd be thankful if my mother had done that to me! Although I don't think it's right to play God and change him unless he really wants it.


----------



## cheryl

Just found this thread and wanted to add.
my son has been ill in and out of hospital for the past 3 years with bad ears and he had to have mastoid surgery, His ear got really swallon at one point and he now has a great big scar around the back of both ears. the only thing he got picked on for was the smell from the infection. He is only 5 now. So he is still only young.
There is no way I would tape my babies ears down. As long as they are ok thats fine by me. But what I am trying to say is as long as your baby is healthy why do that? If he is going to get picked on they will always find something.
i would rather my little boy have huge ears and be healthy. I have never heard of this being done before and think it is really stupid.
Just my opinion
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Linzi

marley2580 said:


> You're much better teaching your child how to deal with other kids teasing and bullying, then trying to remove every cause of the teasing.

I agree, Id never even heard of taping ears down before.

xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_ I wouldn't dare do that to my child. _


----------

